# Thinking about an Remington 11-87...



## Loryn's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

along with a Stoeger 3500 or maybe a Benelli Super Nova. Primarily would use it for Goose hunting. What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## tpquack (Feb 25, 2004)

Pm me if you decide to go to the 11 87 I have one for sell 5 years old mint condition shot less than 10 times.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If you're looking at the 11-87 Supermag so you can shoot 3.5" I would look at one of your other options. They don't get good reviews. If you just want the 3" go for it, great guns. Don't know enough about the 3500 to say anything about it. The Novas are super guns, reliable but to me they feel like a plastic 4x4. Just personal preference but I looked at them and ended up with a 870 Supermag instead.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

had a 11-87 for a short time..read all the bad reviews and just figured it was not a big deal..i had all the problems everyone else had with jams on ejection and seals ... sold it and moved on i dont have a semi currently but i do have bennelli pump and would consider the super nova if the budget ever allowed


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd ho with the super Nova or sx3


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Stoeger 3500


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Stoeger 3500 best bang for the buck.


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

I second the 11-87 in a 3in never ever have I had an issue from ice snow and mud. I went with the 887 3 1/2 and had zero issues with that gun also.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Critter said:


> If you're looking at the 11-87 Supermag so you can shoot 3.5" I would look at one of your other options.



A guy brought one out ot the club the other year and from what I saw, I'd concur with your thoughts.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

luv my 11-87......hate my super mag..guna make my super mag a deer/turky gun.


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

I shoot an 11-87 all day and love it. I do lots of goose hunting. it gets beat to snot. But i have not run a ton of 3 1/2 inch shells through it.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Quack R said:


> I shoot an 11-87 all day and love it. I do lots of goose hunting. it gets beat to snot. But i have not run a ton of 3 1/2 inch shells through it.


X2


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

my experience with the 11-87 is its doesnt like to many of the 3.5 shells. my dad shot one and it had some issues. 3 in were fine but not the big ones. it broke numerous times on him. dont have experience with the others.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> A guy brought one out ot the club the other year and from what I saw, I'd concur with your thoughts.


X2 for years I hunted with a couple of 11 87 owners.. One 3 inch one 3.5.. The 3 inch was the absolute most reliable auto shotgun I have seen to this day, yes including Benelli.. The guy did not take care of it, pure rust, action barely closed but she never failed to go bang bang bang.. The 3.5, not so much.. 

I really believe that the extra 1/2 inch of travel makes a HUGE difference in gas guns. 

If I were to purchase a 3.5 inch 1187, I would purchase the 65 dollar sure cycle kit at the same time.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The 3 inch was the absolute most reliable auto shotgun I have seen to this day, yes including Benelli.. The guy did not take care of it, pure rust, action barely closed but she never failed to go bang bang bang..


In Argentina one of the guys that has been going for 25 years, left his 1187 there around 15 years ago, before gun permits, just so he didn't have to bring it each time. When I was there, it was the first time he did any maintenance to it in 15 years:lol: Can't imagine going 15 years without cleaning, especially in high volume situations, but he never had an issue.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Had an 11-87 supermag, camo, a few years back. Feed latch broke while diver hunting, bolt and carrier broke while puddle hunting, and sent it in more than once to get the camo dip fixed. It kept chipping and wearing off within a few uses. I got rid of that thing, bought a Winchester SX3, and will never go back. IMHO dont waste your money on the 11-87. Remington just doesn't make the quality product that they used too.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

mikieday said:


> had a 11-87 for a short time..read all the bad reviews and just figured it was not a big deal..i had all the problems everyone else had with jams on ejection and seals ... sold it and moved on


Exactly same thing here.

DO NOT buy a Supermag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

My buddy has a 11-87...it is a expensive boat paddle. He now uses a mossberg pump instead 

Now for the super nova I like the gun a lot, I picked one up for the ole lady and it's a pretty nice gun. I have shot it several times and like the feel. I'd recommend the super nova. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Traded my 11-87 for A 3500. Best move yet. I still love my 1100s though.

Go State!


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

11-87 best gun I've ever owned. No problems yet. It's been threw mud snow ice water. It's not the super mag 31/2 inch either

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

peters said:


> It's not the super mag 31/2 inch either
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


And that's why you don't have the problems. 

Supermags are pure garbage. I had the mindset that if it was anything like my 1100s or 1187 I will have no problems for years to come. Wrong. Remington does not belong making 3 1/2" autos. Don't waste your money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

from those choices the benelli then the stoeger.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Have a 1187 special purpose, 3 inch. bought in 1987 first year for that Gun. has been flawless for all those years.???


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like to ad to my last reply on this thread. My 11-87-SP that love so much is atleast 20 years old,maybe they dont make them like they used to...???


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Let me start by saying that I love Remington shot guns. So now that the bias is out there I will make this statement.

Having owned a 11-87 for close to 20 years I love the gun. Its a left hand 3" model higher grade.

Having owned a 870 left hand 3" for the last 5 years I would not buy one again. 

I am currently on the look out for an older Remington 870 wingmaster in a left hand 28" barrel and mod choke. When I find it I will get rid of the other 870 instantly. Reason being in my opinion is Remington has dropped the ball in the last 10 years on quality. They still stand behind the products and fix them when they break but firearms they are making at least on the lower end of the product line are built of poor quality materials. 

My suggestion to anyone who likes the way Remington guns fit them is to find a used version of the gun at least 10 years old in any grade above the bottom grade buy it and keep it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Guppy said:


> . My 11-87-SP that love so much is atleast 20 years old,maybe they dont make them like they used to...???


The point at which I had to hone & polish the chamber of my bro-in-laws new 870 just to get it functional out of the box pretty much confirmed to me that Big Green has major QC issues.

Srsly? A pump gun that won't cycle??? Oh- and I found the solution by searching on shotgun world forum and found tons of guys with the same issues...disgraceful.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

I got one (Stoeger M3500) about 4 weeks ago and love it. Only shot it a couple times during early goose, but so far so good. Very nice gun for the $$ and easy cleaning.
Bough a Remington 870 about 2 years ago and am very disappointed with the Remington quality. They must have gone downhill from what they were years ago. Heard only good about the 870, but mine kept jamming spared shell in chamber (Remington told me to polish the chamber). Then the ejector hook fell out and was lost, had to fix on my own dime.
Stoeger came with four chokes, tools and a "recoil reducer" (just a mass weight that can be installed in the stock).
Look the model up on Youtube, get product reviews, and then go to store and see how it fits you.





duckbuster2 said:


> Stoeger 3500 best bang for the buck.


----------



## fowlss05 (Dec 1, 2010)

ihave owned a 11-87 and currently own a m3500 stoeger. i put probably 5 to 600 rounds through my 11-87 the year i had it. every load size from 7/8ounce to 3 1/2 inch bbb and never had an malfunction! my m3500 is looking to be the same way! both good guns and would recommend them to anybody!! but bang for the buck 3500!! good buy!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Lvhuntnfish said:


> Bough a Remington 870...and am very disappointed with the Remington quality. They must have gone downhill from what they were years ago. Heard only good about the 870, *but mine kept jamming spared shell in chamber* (Remington told me to polish the chamber). .


Same here. Chamber was clean as a whistle too. Gunsmith didn't see a problem, thought I might have bad shells. Tried other shells...still does it but not as often.


----------



## fowlss05 (Dec 1, 2010)

asfar as the supermag making the gun a problem. i dont think so. my 11-87 was a supermag and ran through 3 1/2 inch mags with no problem. to be honest i have never had a problem with any shootgun i have ever owned. take care of your guns and they will take care of you. i would buy an 11-87 again without a doubt!!


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Ive put thousands of rounds through my 11-87. Never a single problem. Its my duck gun, and gets beaten, but put away clean. Its an older model, pre-bushmaster. I wouldnt even think about buying a new Remington. Theyre junk now.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a nova and love it. Only problem I had was when I shot a rusty shell and the brass split and jammed up. But that was my fault not the gun.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Buy a beretta 3901. 649 bucks, its a cycling machine. its made mostly in america. Dad had a ton of rounds through it. Not a jam. Cycles anything from low brass to high. Only flaw is the recoil padd sucks so for 35 bucks we put the limb saver one on it. You never hear a bad reviewe on it. Its way more gun than the stoeger. And fast. I used it once this year and pounded a nice triple quick on geese. I bought a used sbe from the wifes mom who needed money I'd part with to buy one. Its a nicer gun than that sbe.


----------



## Deadeye Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been shooting an 11-87 for 10 years. It's steady, reliable and relatively troub le free. I have shot all types of 2-3/4 and 3" shells and had one problem with shells that are high pressure. I stick to 3" Federals, Remingtons, Black Clouds and do not have a problem. Great gun. I woud buy anothet one for sure. Best gun for the money!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Its not a problem with the 3" 11-87s its the supermags that have had a lot of issues. The older 87s and 1100s are great guns, but not in 3.5". A lot of people have had some issues with the new maxus also. That said go to a site like shotgunworld and go through there. Its all about guns. Look in the "I love my" fields and there is an ashload of info there. Good luck.

Go State!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

No issues with my Maxis awesome gun just expensive


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

After I bought mine long time ago, I heard that there good ones taht owners swear by them and There are bad ones. Mine was a lemon, I had so many problems that you cannot believe. Carried spare parts with me all the time. Called Reminghton and told them I got a Lemonghton. Then I bought a Bretta Pintail, very light, used it for 6 seasons and finally a Benali black super eagle about 2002 and no problem with either one. By the way, I duck hunt 30-40 times and clean my gun 2-3 times a season usually after rain. I still got the lemonghton 1187 and all spare parts single shot now. Last thing happened was that the magazine came off, have it welded back and it is crocked.


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Have to add this to my last post my 1187 is over 22yrs old and not one single problem and it even got dropped in a river for over 5 min before I found it. I was sick and then so happy when I found it. I unloaded it checked the barrel reloaded it and shot 5 mallards in 4hrs in flooded timber IMO the best Auto Gun ever Built Period!!!


----------

